# The "Ligeti School" (deleted)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This entry was a little messy and lacked a narrative. I'm expanding it and polishing the initial material presented here in the most recent blog entries.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the fascinating expansion on a great post!


----------

